# Tox 08



## quimcunx (Jun 2, 2008)

The metro has pictures of snails with graffitti tags on them, including one with Tox 08 on it.   But I haven't seen him around this year yet.  He was a bit tardy last year as well. Has anyone else?  Maybe he's dead, or just grown out of it?


----------



## editor (Jun 2, 2008)

Maybe he's taken to spraying his stupid moronic face instead of scrawling his name all over town.

Well, we can only hope.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 2, 2008)

Papingo said:


> The metro has pictures of snails with graffitti tags on them, including one with Tox 08 on it. But I haven't seen him around this year yet. He was a bit tardy last year as well. Has anyone else? Maybe he's dead, or just grown out of it?


 

Good riddance to the waste of space.   Maybe he fell on a train line


----------



## gabi (Jun 2, 2008)

He gets caught every now and then (I used to work with the guy at TfL charged with catching him ) and then he goes to ground. He'll be back. Tox 09 maybe.


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 2, 2008)

i've seen a few Tox 08 i'm sure, whether or not they're actually him or not i don't know


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 2, 2008)

He got a massive senstence and a fine i think ...

so tox08 mighten not be the original tox...

http://londonist.com/2005/06/return_of_the_t.php


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 2, 2008)

Gosh, I'd thought he was a Brixton-based vandal, I hadn't realised he was more prolific elsewhere.  

Well, there you go.  

thanks for the links, garf.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 2, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> He got a massive senstence and a fine i think ...
> 
> so tox08 mighten not be the original tox...
> 
> http://londonist.com/2005/06/return_of_the_t.php


 

One of the comments



> tox rules man
> *his style has improved graterly within the years
> *he is king of not geting cort


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 2, 2008)

Papingo said:


> Gosh, I'd thought he was a Brixton-based vandal, I hadn't realised he was more prolific elsewhere.
> 
> Well, there you go.
> 
> thanks for the links, garf.


 

He was from Stockwell


----------



## bluestreak (Jun 2, 2008)

I've got a picture on my flickr from the paris metro with TOX06 scrawled in hard-to-reach places.  He gets around.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 2, 2008)

> FUCK ALL U GRASSES FUCK THE BRITISH TRANSPORT POLICE & FUCK HATERS! TOX I RATE U KEEP ON HITTIN IT UP FUCK ALL DEM GRASSES I WRITE KORP,KORPS & KORPZ AND 3.IRAN NOW!
> BIG UP NASTY 2JOKE ERROR RIZE ISSUE SB!!!SCUM BAGZZZZ
> F.VEEE MDP! FTB! RIP REALAH RIP ZOIDS
> BIG UP ACTON (CRACKTON) W.3 BRAApPpPpPp
> ANY WAY I HOPE 2 C U SOM TIME!



Yeah. RIP Zoids.  

*is not down with the kids*


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 2, 2008)

Papingo said:


> Yeah. RIP Zoids.
> 
> *is not down with the kids*


 

Can you translate that for me please?


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 2, 2008)

If only I could, minnie, if only I could.


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 2, 2008)

Papingo said:


> Gosh, I'd thought he was a Brixton-based vandal, I hadn't realised he was more prolific elsewhere.



they are EVERYWHERE! the guy is either mental or not just one person


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 2, 2008)

Papingo said:


> Yeah. RIP Zoids.
> 
> *is not down with the kids*



I used to like those little wind up zoids. I had a spider one I think. 

BraPpPpPpPp
*follows through*


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 2, 2008)

Doesn't sound like he's popular with tube drivers 



> Being a mate of Tim’s and a driver who has to put up with seeing that tosser TOX.03’s crap on a daily basis may i offer my services the next time i am passing his way-:
> 
> *Please feel free to step out in front of my train with your can of spray paint and i will look away at the last second* and listen to that thump that we usually get when a bird or fox has the missfortune to think it can cross in front of us but Mr TOX it will be music to my ears!!
> 
> ...


----------



## tippee (Jun 2, 2008)

Oct 5 2004



South London Press


ONE of the Tube's most prolific graffiti vandals has been sentenced to a 200-hour community punishment order.

Daniel Halpin, whose graffiti tag "Tox" can be seen on trains and buses across the capital, was made the subject of the order after breaching the conditions of an Antisocial Behaviour Order (ASBO) made against him.

The 19-year-old from Stockwell had spent four-and-a-half months on remand at Feltham Young Offender institution ahead of the sentencing hearing at Inner London Crown Court on Friday.

The court heard Halpin was caught in Camberwell bus garage in the early hours of May 17 in breach of the ASBO banning him carrying aerosols and graffiti equipment.

He admitted breaching the ASBO and asked for 20 other offences to be taken into consideration.

The court was told how Halpin had stopped attending school at the age of 14 and that both his parents were drug addicts.

Halpin's barrister, Trevor Siddle, said: "He describes his graffiti as an addiction. He accepts he needs help to stop and that the antisocial behaviour on the estate where he lives does not provide any. 

"His tag 'Tox' is short for the word toxin." 

Recorder Philip Sapsford sentenced Halpin, of Burrow House, Stockwell Park Estate, Stockwell, to a 200-hour community punishment order after hearing he had already spent four-and-a-half months on remand.

Speaking after Halpin was sentenced, a London Underground spokesman said: "Mr Halpin is now learning that his actions have serious consequences - graffiti is criminal damage."





Personally I think he justs needs to be thrashed to within an inch of his life and then have one of his cans shoved up his aerosol.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 2, 2008)

tippee said:


> Personally I think he justs needs to be thrashed to within an inch of his life and then have one of his cans shoved up his aerosol.



Whilst you simultaneously wank yourself off ?


----------



## Crispy (Jun 2, 2008)

I can only imagine that TOX is being painted by more than one person now.


----------



## bluestreak (Jun 2, 2008)

RaverDrew said:


> Whilst you simultaneously wank yourself off ?


 


innit Drew.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 2, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Doesn't sound like he's popular with tube drivers




that tube driver is an uber-dick


----------



## Onket (Jun 2, 2008)

twisted said:


> that tube driver is an uber-dick



Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 2, 2008)

twisted said:


> that tube driver is an uber-dick


 

true, but no more than most people on that particular website


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 2, 2008)

Crispy said:


> I can only imagine that TOX is being painted by more than one person now.



Well they've ALL been a bit tardy this year.  Midn they've done up the Russel Hotel building a bit, I'd always see it there.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jun 2, 2008)

I have become quite fond of Tox over the years, he's been very active on the Central Line east of London.


----------



## LadyLDN (Jun 2, 2008)

There is some old "Tox" along Canning Town station (Jubilee Line, not up on the DLR) - It's been there for ages and no one seems to wanna clean it off...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 2, 2008)

Crispy said:


> I can only imagine that TOX is being painted by more than one person now.



i might suggest this might have always been the case...


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 2, 2008)

my friend got a Tox 06 on his front door about 1 month after moving to london, i tried to explain to him he was privileged but no he wouldn't listen.


----------



## editor (Jun 2, 2008)

tippee said:


> Halpin's barrister, Trevor Siddle, said: "He describes his graffiti as an addiction. He accepts he needs help to stop and that the antisocial behaviour on the estate where he lives does not provide any.


Of course! It's society's fault!


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 2, 2008)

Onket said:


> Couldn't agree more.



In fact TFL should try and find out who it is. If he'd threaten to turn a blind eye to a tagger and kill him, who else would he "forget to see".


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 2, 2008)

Presumably it would be limited to anyone he could lure onto the tracks, those tube trains don't travel well on owt else.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 2, 2008)

RaverDrew said:


> Whilst you simultaneously wank yourself off ?



Maybe him and that tube driver can get it together over an aerosol can.

Jesus, i hate tagging and all that shit but to suggest he gets flogged or killed is ...well, just the work of ------ (fill in as desired)  on keyboards.


----------



## Firky (Jun 2, 2008)

I think people took the name and ran with it myself.


----------



## Onket (Jun 2, 2008)

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/member.php?u=39146


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 2, 2008)

Never saw a single TOX07, but on a bridge by Waterloo station there's a couple of TOX08s.

Tagging's wanks tho.


----------



## JTG (Jun 2, 2008)

There's a few around Bristol. Can't remember if they're 07 or 08. I've definitely seen an 09 though.


----------



## tippee (Jun 2, 2008)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Never saw a single TOX07, but on a bridge by Waterloo station there's a couple of TOX08s.
> 
> Tagging's wanks tho.



Pleny of acid etched TOX07's on the Piccadilly line.

Tagging is the art of the talentless appreciated only by the braindead.

18 weeks locked up at taxpayer's expense and 200 hours CS has not stopped this fuckwit (and believe me the original is still at it) - so flog the bastard. 

He's effectively putting taxpayer's money into the hand of the owners of the dodgy PPP companies who get the contracts to clean up after him.

I wouldn't piss on him if he was on fire.


----------



## co-op (Jun 3, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> He was from Stockwell



I thought he might be a local boy, I was walking home from a NYE party at about 3.30am on the 1st Jan 2006 and there on South Lambeth Rd - TOX 06. I have to admit I was quite impressed. He's on it.


----------



## co-op (Jun 3, 2008)

tippee said:


> Pleny of acid etched TOX07's on the Piccadilly line.
> 
> Tagging is the art of the talentless appreciated only by the braindead.
> 
> ...



I have to say I don't get the fury him and his like generate in people. I'm not a fan of tagging - but then I'm a middle-aged man why would I be? - but compared to the millions of square yardage of brain-polluting advertising stimulating discontent and avarice for more meaningless and ultimately unsatisfying consumption that is splattered up and down every road in London - tagging is just about the least of our worries I think.

Did you know that a massive percentage of advertising hoardings in London have been erected illegally? (I can't give you a percentage because no one knows it). They are stuck up, usually with the connivance of the land-owner (but sometimes just as a total blag on empty properties) and then retrospective planning permission is applied for later when they haven't been challenged.

If a new hoarding goes up near you I strongly urge you to to complain formally - it makes the retrospective permission harder to gain. Local councils which are supposed to regulate this appear to have given up (or at least Lambeth have given up). They barely know what hoardings are up, let alone what's got permission.


Tagging seems an infantile ego display to me, but that's the spirit of the consumerist age isn't it? Symptom not cause as far as I can see.


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2008)

Priceless!







http://londonist.com/2008/06/random_graffiti_34.php


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 3, 2008)

editor said:


> Priceless!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Saw them in paper yesterday.  Wonder how the snails feel about it?


----------



## baldrick (Jun 3, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Saw them in paper yesterday. Wonder how the snails feel about it?


They're probably dead, snapped up by a beady eyed thrush


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 3, 2008)

He had a Tox.03 anti war 'fuck bush, stop the war' thing at Wembley Park (or maybe Finchly Road?) a few years back.

I saw TOX.07 near Gatwick Airport yesterday.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 3, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Saw them in paper yesterday.  Wonder how the snails feel about it?



as the artist says in the piece, they weren;t harmed; they just had their homes vandalised


----------



## Etymologist (Jun 9, 2008)

Crispy said:


> I can only imagine that TOX is being painted by more than one person now.





GarfieldLeChat said:


> i might suggest this might have always been the case...





firky said:


> I think people took the name and ran with it myself.



I really don't think this is the case. That is just not what is done. I have spoken to many writers/graffers and though a large number of them have no respect for his work aesthetically (understandably - they are just tags or bubble letters), most of them have to give him credit for his prolificacy. Daniel Halpin is a truly ingenius trespasser who has spent an unnatural amount of time spraying TOX on walls. On my extensive explorations of London I have seen his tag countless times often in places that look remarkably difficult to get to and/or remarkably difficult to imagine getting away without handcuffs on. I am not defending him but I am certainly impressed... The mess he leaves behind doesn't trouble me. On the contrary, I rejoice. I don't know exactly why but I think he deserves some admiration. There is a documentary on youtube about him (can't link it, youtube is blocked at work - its not too hard to find) and I seem to remember his parents are drug addicts or something. Give him some slack. A lot of other kids in his situation haven't done anything. He's become a master of an art (trespassing). It's something isnt it? 

I'm not entirely serious but I do respect him somewhat.



co-op said:


> I have to say I don't get the fury him and his like generate in people. I'm not a fan of tagging - but then I'm a middle-aged man why would I be? - but compared to the millions of square yardage of brain-polluting advertising stimulating discontent and avarice for more meaningless and ultimately unsatisfying consumption that is splattered up and down every road in London - tagging is just about the least of our worries I think.
> 
> Did you know that a massive percentage of advertising hoardings in London have been erected illegally? (I can't give you a percentage because no one knows it). They are stuck up, usually with the connivance of the land-owner (but sometimes just as a total blag on empty properties) and then retrospective planning permission is applied for later when they haven't been challenged.
> 
> ...



A very very very refreshing voice there. Wonderful point. I will steal it and reuse it many a time in drunken arguments about graffiti I often find myself having. Thank you. (banksy makes a similar point in one of his books but you've articulated it far better and nodded to some statistics (even if they weren't there) - appeals to hard facts (even invisible ones)  always win me over). Cheers.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 9, 2008)

^ what you say

I like the series of Tox's (whats the plural?) outside whitechapel on east london line - 03/04/05 iir.

are banksy and is it eine's block letters not vandalism because they're more aesthetic in theory?

I have secretly looked out for the Tox tag - never saw any 07's
that all on this thread have seen and thought about the tagger says something....?


----------



## smokedout (Jun 9, 2008)

editor said:


> Of course! It's society's fault!



yes flog them then hang them that's what i say


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 9, 2008)

editor said:


> Priceless!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this is what reminded me.  

I don't mind a bit of graffiti.  I just wish there were specific places where they would stick to, like subways, and urban waste that can actually be improved by a bit of graffiti.  I do also wonder at, and grudgingly admire how on earth they get into some places.


----------



## Endeavour (Sep 11, 2009)

*Tox 09*

I saw a "TOX 09" the other day and thought 'ello the idiot's back.

Now it seems he's entering the business fray, sellig canvases at £75 a pop!

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/london/8249419.stm

Banksy he ain't.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 11, 2009)

Gawd love 'im.


----------



## Onket (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm definitely in the 'for' category.

p.s. There's loads of TOX09s about.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 11, 2009)

It do keep hoping to see 

TOX 0_____________ _ _   _ 

Alongside a tube line


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 11, 2009)

I haven't seen any tox09s.  I was just thinking that the other day. 

That said I mostly used to be aware of him when I used to get the bus to work.


----------



## Onket (Sep 11, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> I *used *to get the bus to work.



Is that why I never see you on the bus then?


----------



## IC3D (Sep 11, 2009)

think I've seen one in brighton as it goes, I'll keep an eye out this weekend


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 11, 2009)

I used to get the bus to work.   Now I only get it to Brixton. 

You never see me on the bus because I sink down in my seat with only my eyes above the window ledge and watch you.  If you keep an eye out you might _just_ see my fingers stroking the window when you pass.


----------



## Onket (Sep 11, 2009)

I see.

Back to TOX. I went to some Graff/Tagging awards thing once, years ago. He was nominated to win something on the basis that he got everywhere, can't remember if he won. His style was described as 'naive'.


----------



## hipipol (Sep 11, 2009)

Onket said:


> I see.
> 
> Back to TOX. I went to some Graff/Tagging awards thing once, years ago. He was nominated to win something on the basis that he got everywhere, can't remember if he won. His style was described as 'naive'.



Poor Tox



He is prob well mental


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 11, 2009)

How does one get an invite to Graff/tagging awards ceremonies?  I've never seen them talked about in the society pages.


----------



## Onket (Sep 11, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> How does one get an invite to Graff/taggind awards ceremonies?  I've never seen them talked about in the society pages.



That would be telling.


----------



## hipipol (Sep 11, 2009)

*pity he wasn't around for the Millenium*

I reckon TOX0 would have looked liked some sort of viral campaign by a rival to a major brand of stock cubes simply being honest about what they wuz made from




TOXIN!!!!!!!


----------



## Endeavour (Sep 11, 2009)

Onket said:


> There's loads of TOX09s about.





IC3D said:


> think I've seen one in brighton as it goes, I'll keep an eye out this weekend



It was a London to Brighton train I spotted the 09's.  I think they're crap. I preferred *DEAN* on that journey!


----------



## Onket (Sep 11, 2009)

The thing about TOX isn't what the tag looks like, it's where he's been. Anyway, it's already been said on the thread.


----------



## Endeavour (Sep 11, 2009)

I don't care where he's been, I wish he would stay at home. It's ugly.


----------



## Onket (Sep 11, 2009)

Endeavour said:


> I don't care where he's been, I wish he would stay at home. It's ugly.



Unlucky you.


----------



## plurker (Sep 11, 2009)

TOX is a legend on the scene, I like seeing his tags out and about.  

Not sure I'd want to fork out £75 for a print of the tag mind you  best left on the tracks imho, but here if anyone did want a piece of it:

http://souledoutstudios.com/TOX09print.html


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 11, 2009)

I might buy one.

Is the gold frame included in the price?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 11, 2009)

My favorite one was

"TOX.03 STOP THE WAR FUCK BUSH"

At Finchley Road station. That at least, was mildly amusing.


----------



## Endeavour (Sep 11, 2009)

skyscraper101 said:


> My favorite one was
> 
> "TOX.03 STOP THE WAR FUCK BUSH"
> 
> At Finchley Road station. That at least, was mildly amusing.


That's alright!  At least it says something more than a snail trail.


----------



## plurker (Sep 11, 2009)

the snails aren't actually by Tox tho, they're Slinkachu's work

http://innercitysnail.blogspot.com/

http://little-people.blogspot.com/


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 11, 2009)

this thread needs a bigger tag allocation.


----------



## Endeavour (Sep 11, 2009)

plurker said:


> the snails aren't actually by Tox tho, they're Slinkachu's work
> 
> http://innercitysnail.blogspot.com/
> 
> http://little-people.blogspot.com/



Heh! I wasn't referring to that actually (I forgot about the snails from last year)

Change snail to slug in my previous post.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Sep 11, 2009)

I've seen a lot of Tox's early numbers on the mainline route out of kings cross and outside stations up to nottingham

there's a crappy tox06 on the block of flats where I work - looks like it was done in pen on the steps


----------



## story (Sep 11, 2009)

I met Tox at Glasto this year. He's a wanker. He was tagging the Tipis.


----------



## Onket (Sep 12, 2009)

Won't someone please think of the tipis!! FFS  x infinity +1


----------



## HobgoblinMan (Sep 12, 2009)

Tox tagged my tapas.


----------



## boohoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Look out for 10foot tags - some in Brixton (and everywhere else for that matter). My boyfriend has a theory that it is Tox - he says the 't' is the same...though how difficult is it to do a 'naive' 't'.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Sep 12, 2009)

Next year should be T0x0A

 @ self


----------



## stethoscope (Sep 12, 2009)

Graffiti doc from 2004 featuring 'Tox':


----------



## Onket (Sep 12, 2009)

stephj said:


> Graffiti doc from 2004 featuring 'Tox':




Not seen that before, cheers.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 12, 2009)

As usual the you tube comments are golden.


----------



## stethoscope (Sep 12, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> As usual the you tube comments are golden.



Reading the comments is as entertaining as the vids in many cases!!! I mean, this is classic:




			
				Youtube comment said:
			
		

> i fukin h8 da fukin pigs bii tox iis me aunties fellla if i ever catch ur mano on da computer im goin ta lyk do sumthin jana ? ne wan hu replys on dis ere comment is obivously wan dem durty fukin feens jana dat wud lyk jana tag up a gaff r wan those house with da door gwaaan.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm not sure if that makes me feel old or a superior being.


----------



## PacificOcean (Sep 12, 2009)

Tox has been to Tottenham Hale, Brimsdown and Waltham Cross too.

But not since 03


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 12, 2009)

> i fukin h8 da fukin pigs bii tox iis me aunties fellla if i ever catch ur mano on da computer im goin ta lyk do sumthin jana ? ne wan hu replys on dis ere comment is obivously wan dem durty fukin feens jana dat wud lyk jana tag up a gaff r wan those house with da door gwaaan.




I fucking hate policemen.  ?? tox is my aunt's fella.  If I ever catch your ?? on the computer I'm going to ??? do something ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? blah blah blah comment is obviously ??? them dirty fucking fenians  ??? that would ???  ??? tag up a house ??? ??? those house with the door go on


ho hum 

Feel free to fill in the gaps


----------



## stethoscope (Sep 12, 2009)

catch ur mano =  catch your man

lyk = like

ne wan hu = anyone who

wan dem = one of them

No idea what jana is tho'?!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 12, 2009)

stephj said:


> catch ur mano = catch you on your manor?
> 
> lyk = like
> 
> ...




you know = ya kna?


----------



## stethoscope (Sep 12, 2009)

feen courtesy of Urban Dictionary.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 12, 2009)

stephj said:


> feen courtesy of Urban Dictionary.






> Feen   *422* up, *289* down
> 
> 
> 
> ...




right


----------



## stethoscope (Sep 12, 2009)

That made me laugh too....!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 12, 2009)

stephj said:


> That made me laugh too....!




are we trust that website when they can't spell either?  

and then there's *maniacle *

or is that a new youth-speak word?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 12, 2009)

and misinterpred it?


----------



## Endeavour (Sep 12, 2009)

The guy that posted the comment, MrDylan41, is Irish. So definition #2 is probably what was intended.


> 2. 	feen
> From Cork city in Ireland - slang term for a male
> _"See dat feen over dere like - he's a right langer"_
> Translation:_ "Look at that male over there. He is not a nice person." _


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 12, 2009)

Endeavour said:


> The guy that posted the comment, MrDylan41, is Irish. So definition #2 is probably what was intended.




or maybe he was pissed

To be langers is to be pissed


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Sep 12, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> and then there's *maniacle *
> 
> or is that a new youth-speak word?



Maniacal is a word, one of my favourites


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 13, 2009)

Saw a load of TOX 09's today around Clapham Junction. 

Interestingly, each one was accompanied by the word CLIT


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 13, 2009)

The boy needs an education.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2009)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Maniacal is a word, one of my favourites


 

I know that, but that quote spells it incorrectly


----------



## ovaltina (Sep 14, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> boy



He must be in his mid 20s by now, and still tagging around London, which makes him a twat IMO


----------



## Onket (Sep 15, 2009)

For the record, I saw at the weekend that he's been to Bristol this year.

Also for the record, age is not a factor, anyone who thinks it is, is a twat.


----------



## ovaltina (Sep 16, 2009)

Onket said:


> age is not a factor, anyone who thinks it is, is a twat.



Tagging's juveline, pointless and self-centred. You could just about understand somebody doing it when they're 15 and consumed with disaffection, but to still be doing it at 25?

He needs to get over himself and stop being a twat. It's not big or clever.


----------



## Onket (Sep 16, 2009)

Obviously not everyone agrees with you. There's a lot of interesting, balanced and sensible views been posted on this thread. Yours isn't one of them.


----------



## ovaltina (Sep 16, 2009)

Onket said:


> not everyone agrees with you.



I think I can live with that


----------



## Onket (Nov 25, 2013)

http://books.google.co.uk/books/about/Getting_Up.html?id=FFSD-UOkI54C&redir_esc=y

Read this book.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 25, 2013)

what happened to Tox? Did he get out this year?  haven't been in London much so didn't see any Tox.13 graff.


----------



## Onket (Nov 25, 2013)

I think someone mentioned seeing 'Tox11 still free' on another thread. 

I only bumped the thread to link to tgat book cos I couldn't remember the name of it at the time.


----------



## simonSW2 (Nov 26, 2013)

skyscraper101 said:


> what happened to Tox? Did he get out this year?  haven't been in London much so didn't see any Tox.13 graff.



from wiki:
_He was convicted of criminal damage in June 2011[2] and imprisoned after a history of ignoring ASBOs. A sentence of 27 months was passed, the judge commenting "There is nothing artistic about what you do".[3]


Daniel Halpin was arrested in 2013 for fare evasion at London's Kings Cross St Pancras station after travelling from Paris's le Gard De Nord station without a valid ticket. He was sentenced at Westminster magistrates court on the 7th October 2013 and to 100 hours community service. Halpin was quoted outside court as saying " i don't care! ill do it again! I'm an offender and i will offend!."_



oh, Tox.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Nov 26, 2013)

Bunking the Eurostar is pretty impressive.


----------



## Onket (Nov 26, 2013)

Big up the Tox.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 27, 2013)

How the feck do you bunk the Eurostar. They don't even check tickets at the end AFAIK.


----------



## editor (Nov 27, 2013)

He's not getting much love:


> After his trial Ben Eine, another graffiti artist, criticised his work, saying: "His statement is Tox, Tox, Tox, Tox, over and over again." he said that the tags are "incredibly basic" and lacking "skill, flair or unique style".


----------



## Smick (Nov 27, 2013)

editor said:


> He's not getting much love:


 
That may be the case but I've heard of Tox before, never of Ben Eine.


----------



## Onket (Nov 27, 2013)

editor said:


> He's not getting much love:



To be fair, that quote was part of a longer statement trying to reduce the possible sentence Tox might receive. Several years ago.


----------



## simonSW2 (Nov 27, 2013)

editor said:


> He's not getting much love:



Eine can't criticise anyone. He used to be as prolific a tagger as Tox, a generation before, so he has no point to make there about mindless tagging - then Eine changed up his whole style to become populist and merely decorative. He has nothing to say and is politically impotent.

When approached by the tactless Conservative Party on the look out for a gift for Obama with an 'urban' / 'hip' edge (fuck yeah, let's buy Obama a Graffiti artwork! ), instead of telling them to get fucked, which he categorically should have done if he respected his own craft, he couldn't do enough to help them, and sure enough one of his pieces now resides in the back of Obama's wardrobe in the Whitehouse. 

So frankly he can fuck off.

Big Up Tox.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Nov 28, 2013)

Wasn't Eine saying all that as a witness for the defence at Tox's trial? In saying Tox's tags are basic etc he was trying to get the jury to believe that anyone could've done them therefore not necessarily Tox?


----------



## Onket (Nov 28, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> Wasn't Eine saying all that as a witness for the defence at Tox's trial? In saying Tox's tags are basic etc he was trying to get the jury to believe that anyone could've done them therefore not necessarily Tox?



Yeah. But bits of it got quoted here & there and he got slated. 

Like just happened on this thread.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 2, 2013)

if I was starting out as a graf artist I'd definitely tag 'tox 13' everywhere then blame it on him if I got caught


----------



## Callie (Oct 19, 2022)

Sooo it 10FOOT the new Tox??


----------



## mx wcfc (Oct 19, 2022)

I mentioned this on another thread , but I saw a Tox 22 tag a few weeks ago.


----------



## Ryan2468 (Oct 19, 2022)

Callie said:


> Sooo it 10FOOT the new Tox??


This guy is from the Isle of Wight originally, apparently.


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 21, 2022)

10 foot is nowhere near as obsessively up, but they are much more technically arty


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 21, 2022)

Ryan2468 said:


> This guy is from the Isle of Wight originally, apparently.



He has a fondness for motorway bridges. 

Late night trips up the M5 I guess


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 21, 2022)

rutabowa said:


> they are much more *technically arty*



TBH I've seen better art from a four year old.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 21, 2022)

skyscraper101 said:


> TBH I've seen better art from a four year old.


but not i note bigger


----------



## CNT36 (Dec 12, 2022)

Penzance!


----------



## Callie (Dec 13, 2022)

CNT36 said:


> Penzance!View attachment 355403


Not real!


----------



## CNT36 (Dec 13, 2022)

It is a bit on the small side.


----------

